# Convert wheat field to pasture



## Bill J

Hello everyone. New guy here. I have been browsing here for a while and thought I should finally sign up. I am looking forward to participating.

Here's my first question. I have been renting out a 30 acre parcel for cash crop (corn/beans/wheat) for about 15 years. I am converting it to cattle pasture this year. The wheat comes off SOON. I plan to plant pasture in the 1st week of August.

*Question: what are my next steps, in proper order? *

I was thinking the following:

1. harvest wheat

2. disc the field

3. spray field with roundup

4. plant pasture mix with brillion seeder

I am new to pasture making, so I am not sure if this is a sound approach. I welcome your suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## deadmoose

Step 1 soil test. Harvest. Fertilize. Work ground. Plant. Why bother spray? Working field does same thing. And can incorporate fert.


----------



## Nitram

Welcome to haytalk this is why we ask for state at least in profile...here when wheat comes off you probably have bindweed coming in strong. So a kill may be advised.


----------



## rjmoses

Knowing what state you're in will help.

Here's what I would normally do:

1. Get the wheat off.

2. Soil test.

3. If the straw hasn't been baled and depending on how tall and thick the stubble is, perhaps blow it apart with a shredder.

4. Wait about 3 weeks for late season weeds in seed bank to germinate, then spray with roundup if there is a lot of weeds showing.

5. Wait 1-2 weeks.

6. Lime, fertilize (potash and MAP/DAP only) according to soil test needs. If the field is deficient in any one need, increase the amount applied by 25-50%.

7. If the field shows lots of compaction, run a ripper across it.

8. If the field needs it, I might also run a field cultivator over it, to open up the ground and bury the straw.

9. Disc 1-3 passes to incorporate lime and fertilizer into top 3-6".

10. Again, if appropriate, I might run a culti-mulcher across ground to level and firm it up.

11. Also, depending on where you're at, I probably would wait until AFTER Aug. 15th, maybe even closer to Sept. 1st., to plant grass seed this year. The weather pattern looks like we're in a dry spell and, if you plant too early and the grass germinates, it will die because of lack of moisture. After the ground is prepped, I'd be watching the weather and try to plant a few days ahead of forecasted rain of at least 1/2".

Of course, the above is all in the ideal world. Balance the time/energy/fuel/etc. against what the field needs to have the best seed bed possible.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## Hayman1

One question for you guys in the Midwest that are running grain systems- is he going to have any herbicide carryover issue? I don't even know what herbicides are being used any more. Would suspect that if that were possible that full tillage would help dissipate somewhat. Just curious.


----------



## endrow

We would use no til... but to answer your question I would spray roundup then wait 3 days disc.I also agree the previous herbicide history is very important.


----------



## rjmoses

Good question and should be considered, but probably no carry-over issues because wheat is a grass.

Ralph


----------



## Hokelund Farm

What is the gerneral rule of thumb when seeding pasture after weed killer is used?


----------



## rjmoses

Hokelund Farm said:


> What is the gerneral rule of thumb when seeding pasture after weed killer is used?


Depends on the herbicide. Some like Plateau, have a 3+ year residual. Some, like Roundup (glyphosate) and 2,4D, have very little resdiual effects--typically 100 gone within 2 weeks.

Best suggestion: read the label.

Ralph


----------



## Bill J

Thanks for the info so far! Here's more info and further question:

- I have updated my location (central Michigan).

- I have been advised that the 1st week of August is the latest advisable to plant pasture here.

- Roundup has been used on this field, so herbicide residual is not an issue.

I would rather work the ground than spray herbicide. *Assuming that approach, what is the most cost effective approach?* For example, can seed and a starter fertilizer be applied at the same time? Or lime and fertilizer at the same time? These are the type of details I am weak on.


----------



## rjmoses

I believe you have been getting a lot of moisture up your way, so you should be OK from that respect.

I'm surprised that they said August 1st for last plant, but it could be. You might find out from your extension office what the "first freeze date" is for your area, then back off 4-5 weeks to give your stand a good start. (First freeze date might be around Sept 15th in your area and that would jive with their last plant date.)

You can easily spread fertilizer and seed in the same pass, but not if you're going to incorporate the fertilizer--it would bury the seed too deep. IMHO, your thoughts about using the Brillion seeder is the best.

Lime usually requires 2-3 (some more/some less) tons per acre and is spread separately. Fertilizer usually goes with a total in the 200-300 lb/acre range.

Working the ground will bury some of the seed bank. Personally, I like to do both--let the weeds germinate then wack them, and bury the rest. Getting rid of the seed bank is a priority in my book.

Because you had it in wheat previously, check to see if any other herbicides, like Harmony, might have been used last year.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------

